

Android 1.5 "Cupcake" release begins - spot
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=mobile_devices&articleId=9132387&taxonomyId=75&intsrc=kc_top

======
spot
I got mine last night, and tried out the video recorder right away. I can see
lots of polish. Looking forward to getting into the details.

